# Ace Cafe 2009 - Two Dates: May and August



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

After the amazing job that Tej has done with the Ace Cafe meets over the last few years, the TTOC is going to take up the job of arranging next years events there.

We have been offered two dates in their busy calendar for the Audi TT days which are as follows:

25.05.09 11.00am Audi TT Meet

31.08.09 11.00am Audi TT Meet

These are both Bank Holiday Mondays so nobody should have an excuses for not attending one or hopefully both dates.

This is just to get some more dates in your diarys for events next year, I'll start a new thread nearer the time for people wanting to attend. As usual there will be a limit on the number of cars Ace can fit on their site.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice idea Nick


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

:? Claire from Ace already contacted me a while back to see if I wanted to organise them both and i was happy to do so and confirmed.. but looks like you guys have taken over.. no worries, will be a goodun nevertheless.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Suraj_TT said:


> :? Claire from Ace already contacted me a while back to see if I wanted to organise them both and i was happy to do so and confirmed.. but looks like you guys have taken over.. no worries, will be a goodun nevertheless.


Ah, right, this explains it all then  I was going to contact them to arrange some dates, but then had an email saying the TT days were booked in. I'd not heard anyone else organising and the TTOC had already said last year we'd organise as Tej was not doing so this year.

So if you are happy to get the threads up at the right time and organise I'd be more than grateful for you to do so. Obviously the TTOC will be of assistance to help promote via website and mag etc etc.

Nick


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Not the 25th of May, I get my bonus that day, and being times of hardship for others means happy times for me, which means it's a dangerous day to see a BT I promised the mrs barbados a Big turbo won't go down well and will not be seen as a compromise in any way.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ill be there


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in, the last one was well good
cheers
jon


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

i would like to come to this too


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Both in the diary, if I'm not on-call for work (I have to cover 3 BH/s a year roughly) and I'm not away I"ll be up for this I'll await the threads nearer the times =)

C


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Lets hope the weather is better next year! :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ill be there! Hoping for better weather!

Suraj, No harm in organising another meet this year!! Get in there early!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Ill be there! Hoping for better weather!
> 
> Suraj, No harm in organising another meet this year!! Get in there early!


Lol, yep im well up for it!

I have offered for the TTOC to do the May one and I will do the August one, but am still waiting on a reply..

If not, i'll do em both cos i Love iTT!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> I have offered for the TTOC to do the May one and I will do the August one, but am still waiting on a reply..
> 
> If not, i'll do em both cos i Love iTT!!!


I think you _should _do both. It's never been a TTOC event has it?

Cheers

rich


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Suraj,

you did an amazing job organising this year's may one, to a point you even secured a second date, I personally think you should take on both, and if you need a hand, both Ben and I, being local would love to help!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> I think you _should _do both. It's never been a TTOC event has it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


It's not no, but at the last one Tej said he was not going to organise one again and I said the TTOC would take up the task.



amiTT said:


> Hey Suraj,
> 
> you did an amazing job organising this year's may one, to a point you even secured a second date, I personally think you should take on both, and if you need a hand, both Ben and I, being local would love to help!


There was already the 2nd date last year booked by Tej, well before the May date was booked.

I think the main thing to remember is that it's not just a TTOC, or even a ******** event, it's a general Audi TT Day at the Ace Cafe. As long as someone is going to organise it there's not a problem. I simply recieved the dates through on an email and posted up here as nothing had already been said about next year.

Nick


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Nick

Both dates our ours, do u want to do the May one and i'll do the August one?

Let me know.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I like this.

It gives me a deadline for some big mods. Can i withstand the temptation and save teh pennies until then.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> I like this.
> 
> It gives me a deadline for some big mods. Can i withstand the temptation and save teh pennies until then.


I'd say you've done a fair few already. You're way ahead of me!

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Suraj_TT said:


> Nick
> 
> Both dates our ours, do u want to do the May one and i'll do the August one?
> 
> Let me know.


That sounds like a good idea to me. I'm more than happy to organise the May one and then offer any help if you want it with the August date.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I like this.
> ...


Hardly, but need to do something to the outside now. All my money has gone on interior, wheels, suspension, brakes or under the bonnet. Other than that the car looks stock from the outside. Thats the next job.

Might not be everyones cup of tea, but want to have something that stands out. Think August is more likely than May though, well see.

Did you sell your engine bling kit btw?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll be there


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Wicked - All done then 

Roll on Ace!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Did you sell your engine bling kit btw?


I forgot all about it to be honest, but it's no good for you as it's a V6 kit... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be at one at least (coming in the 6000hp transport though)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'll be there


Should I polish the leathers again Dotti?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'll make both dates, even tho i'm TT'less 

Amit will give me a lift i'm sure, if I ask him really nicely!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well youve just blown your lift with me!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be there in the most modified MK II, hoping to win again :lol: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> I'll make both dates, even tho i'm TT'less
> 
> Amit will give me a lift i'm sure, if I ask him really nicely!


No TT = No Entry :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOLOL,

Now lets all talk about him behind his back! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> LOLOL,
> 
> Now lets all talk about him behind his back! [smiley=gossip.gif]


I'm reading every word! 

Best use your 'other window', you know, the one that doesnt include me 

Anyways - back on topic.... Nick I must apologise on behalf of these 2 numptys for hijacking your thread....


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

count me in for both, havent done the ace cafe before


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Kegman said:


> count me in for both, havent done the ace cafe before


cruise down then Guy 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> count me in for both, havent done the ace cafe before


YEAH, bring some samples... :lol:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Kegman said:
> 
> 
> > count me in for both, havent done the ace cafe before
> ...


Sounds like a plan Mark


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Kegman said:
> 
> 
> > count me in for both, havent done the ace cafe before
> ...


May be able to do something :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry Guys for the novice question but what exactly is the Ace Cafe meet??

Havent been on many events yet, did the national event @ Rockingham last year and on the North West meet next saturday. Thats a bit of cruise as well by all accounts.

So what occurs at the Ace Cafe Meet then???


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a link to previous meets, 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120065&hilit=ace+cafe

Its basicallly a famous cafe for motoring and bikers with a big carpark for meets. Good fun. Like an outdoor show ?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

hold on. Didnt i hear somewhere Ace is being shut down?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Not according to the site- tt event 25-5-09 listed in the events diary as well
cheers
jon


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there
> ...


Yes please :lol:


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Im up for this as I only live 15mins away from ACE Cafe...

YAY


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

The 2 ace meets are gonna be AWESOME!!! hopefully we'll have loads of sunshine (like last year )

Its a fab car park witha brilliant cafe and all cars look brilliant on display!

Watch this space soon - announcements will come nearer the time 

But defo pencil the dates in your diaries!!!!!!


----------



## M12 OSY 52 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am there.....first meet will be fun


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im considering the august meet if the missus aint working that is or i can just come along on my own 

is there an award for furthest travelled? :roll:

roll on ace meet


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> im considering the audust meet if the missus aint working that is or i can just come along on my own
> 
> is there an award for furthest travelled? :roll:
> 
> roll on ace meet


Good man!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking forward to this. Should be all sorted for May


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks good I will be there in the most modified MK II, another win Hmmmmmm :roll: :roll:


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Count me in for the 25th May please guys


----------

